# شوف يا محترم اعداد المتنصرين



## bonguy (14 يونيو 2007)

صوره ارشيفيه لكنيسه كاثوليكه في الدار البضاء منقوله من موقع اسلامي.


اخر احصائيات المتنصرين العرب انا حاولت المها من كل المواقع العربيه العامه ويا رب الموضوع يعجبكم.

الجزائر:
 في سابقة لم تشهدها الجزائر من قبل، بل وحتى قبل استقلالها عام 1962م، تزايدت ظاهرة التنصير، وانتشرت انتشاراً رهيباً بين أوساط شباب هذا البلد المسلم بوتيرة تصاعدية تدعو للقلق والتساؤل عن سبب هذا الاندفاع الشديد من طرف الفئات الجزائرية الشابة نحو التنصير، وتلهفهم الشديد على الانخراط في الجمعيات التبشيرية النشطة بشكل خطير فحسب إحصائيات رسمية تشير إلى أن عدد الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية يقدر ب 10 آلاف شخص، وأن متوسط المرتدين عن الدين الإسلامي يصل إلى 6 أفراد في اليوم، بل وحتى أغلب السياسيين الجزائريين في تعليقاتهم على هذه الأرقام دقوا ناقوس الخطر.

السودان:

شِر حديثاً بالخرطوم .. دراسة للأب الدكتور ج فانتين وتقول هذه الدراسة: إن عدد النصارى بالسودان كان عشرة أشخاص فقط في عام 1911م ميلادية .. زادوا إلى 1500 عام 1921 ميلادية وأصبحوا عشرة آلاف عام 1931 ميلادية .. ثم ارتفع العدد إلى مائة ألف عام 1951 ميلادية، ثم إلى (300) ألف عام 1961 ميلادية وإلى (480) ألف عام 1964م ميلادية، وأصبح عددهم (880) ألف في عام 1982م ميلادية .. أما اليوم فقد تجاوزوا أربعة ملايين نسمة من المسيحيين.
أما عدد الكنائس بالسودان .. فقد بلغ 1200 كنيسة في عام 1982 ميلادية بالإضافة إلى60 مركز تنصيري وعدد كبير من المؤسسات التنصيرية المتخصصة في التعليم والصحة .. 
وبلغت قيمة ممتلكات هذه المؤسسات التنصيرية ما يزيد عن 60 مليون جنية استرليني.
ويرجع تاريخ العمل التنصيري بالسودان إلى عام 1884ميلادية .. بوصول الأب دبليو ورفاقه إلى الخرطوم ومن أشهرهم : دانيال كسبوغ الذي توفي بالخرطوم عام 1886 ميلادية.

المغرب:

 أن عدد المسيحيين الجدد فى المغرب بلغ حوالى سبعة الاف وربما يكون الرقم الحقيقى حوالى ثلاثين الفا ويتوقع التقرير إمكانية تنصير ثلث المغرب بحلول سنة 2020.

اندونسيا:

 وهناك ملايين تحولوا إلى المسيحية فى إندونيسيا.

اليمن:

وقد حذرت رابطة العالم الإسلامى فى 15 يناير 2007 من التحول إلى المسيحية فى اليمن وذكرت المنظمة أن الجهات التبشيرية نجحت فى تنصير 120 يمنيا فى محافظة حضرموت وحدها إضافة إلى أعداد أخرى من اللاجئين الصوماليين والإرتريين فى المعسكرات المقامة بجنوب اليمن.

افريقيا:

 ففي أفريقيا الآن مليون ونصف مليون كنيسة، عدد أعضاء هذه الكنائس 46 مليون نسمة، في كل ساعة يتحول إلى النصرانية 667 مسلم، في كل يوم 16 ألف، في كل عام 6 مليون، هذه الإعداد الضخمة الكبيرة جدًّا. . .

عدد مشاهدي القنوات المسيحيه من المسلمين:

لجمهور الحقيقي لهذه القنوات من المسلمين، جاء في إحصائيات عام 2004م، أن العدد الشهري للمستمعين والمشاهدين بلغ: (2.355.000.000).

اراء مسؤل اسلامي:

كنت أعمل في المجلس الإسلامي العالمي للدعوة والإغاثة بمصر ...

وكنت اسمع وأقراء عن اخبار وأساليب ووسائل التنصير العجيبة والغريبة ...
نعم يفلحون في تنصير مئات وآلاف المسلمين.

كينيا:

بداية فإن حركة التنصير في هذا البلد تلقى عناية الدول الكبرى وليس فقط المؤسسات التنصيرية، فهناك حماية خاصة للوجود النصراني داخل دولة مثل كينيا على كافة الأصعدة، وأكبر دليل على هذا دراسة نشرتها [ جامعة بنسلفانيا] عن مطلب صدر عن كنائس كينيا و'مؤتمر كينيا الكاثوليكي الأسقفي' إلى الإدارة الأمريكية في عهد الرئيس السابق 'كلينتون' يطلب التدخل الأمريكي المباشر لصالح نصارى كينيا.

طاجكستان:

وهذا من علي موقع الاخوان/ تشهد طاجكستان عملية تنصير مكثفة، يقف المطلع عليها مذهولاً أمام نشاطها، وجهودها الحثيثة لإخراج الشعب الطاجيكي من دائرة الإسلام، ولعل في هذه الترجمة التي نشرت في موقع الخيمة ما يدل على حرص الغرب الصليبي على تحويل أبناء الجمهوريات الإسلامية عن دينهم، وتذويبهم في الديانة النصرانية. 

وقال ايضا: امرأة مسنة بزي طاجيكي .. دخلت المعبد، وتوجهت مباشرة إلى تمثال لعيسى المسيح المصلوب، ومسحت وجهه بيديها، وقبلته، ومسحت على وجهها تبركًا، ثم صلبت مثل النصارى، سألت نفسي: أي شيء أجبر هذه العجوز المسلمة على اعتناق النصرانية؟ الفقر؟ أم المطالب المعنوية؟ أم انعدام رفق المسلمين وانحطاط أخلاقهم؟ نظرت إلى القاعة فوجدت أن الطاجيك يشكلون نصف الحاضرين الذين كان عددهم أكثر من 500 شخص وأغلبهم من النساء.


الحقيق لم استطع ان اصل الي اكثر من هذا ولكن ان استطعت بالتأكيد سوف اطلعكم علي المستجدات وكما اتمني ان تستفادوا من الموضوع فانا بالفعل قد استفدت شيء هام جدا هو ان المسلمين جهلا جهلا جهلا الي ابعد حد واريد ان اخبركم ان تلك المقالات اخذت من مواقع ومنتديات مسلمه حتي اني قرات شعار لاحد المواقع كتب عليه/ قوام الدين كتاب يهدي وسيف يحمي . 
اترك لكم التعليق وشكرا علي الاهتمام.



اخوكم في المسيح:94: بيشوي


----------



## famco (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوف يا محترم اعداد المتنصرين*

ده كجهود رائع منك ويا ريت تكمل وتشوف اكتر من كده عدد متنصرين وتعرضهم بجد برافو عليكم بجد والمسيح يبارككم انا شخصين مبسوت من كده


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوف يا محترم اعداد المتنصرين*

يا رب يزيد ويبارك ............آمين .


----------



## bonguy (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوف يا محترم اعداد المتنصرين*

الف شكر ليكم وانشاء الله هحاول ادور علي احصائيات جديده في الموضوع ده وياريت فعلا ربنا ينور طريقهم كلهم.


اخوكم في المسيح:dance: بيشوي


----------



## قلم حر (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوف يا محترم اعداد المتنصرين*

موضوع مهم جدا .....لكن يخرج عن وظيفة المنتى التخصصيه .
يا ريت تراسلني بأي قسم مناسب .
ممكن القسم العام .
أو القسم المسيحي الخاص .
أـو أي قسم تراه الأنسب لهكذا موضوع .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------

